
DIY Energy Efficient Steampunk Computer as Powerful as a MacBook Pro - ZaneClaes
https://www.technicallywizardry.com/energy-efficient-steampunk-computer/
======
Someone
_”the LG UltraFine 5k monitor which I had bought for my MacBook Pro (2017
USBC) machine was not entering any kind of sleep mode, drawing a ~1.4 Kwh
every day”_

I don’t think that’s an issue with that monitor model.

[https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-ultrafine-27md5ka-lcd-
monit...](https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-ultrafine-27md5ka-lcd-
monitor-5k-27/) says it has sleep and standby modes, and uses 1,2W in them.

So, I would think that unit is broken, or the PC it was connected to didn’t
make it sleep.

Also, [https://ec.europa.eu/info/energy-climate-change-
environment/...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/energy-climate-change-
environment/standards-tools-and-labels/products-labelling-rules-and-
requirements/energy-label-and-ecodesign/energy-efficient-products/mode-
standby-and-networked-standby_en):

 _”A wide range of equipment – computers, TVs, audio and video equipment,
dishwashers, microwave ovens, and electric toys – can have standby and off
modes.

Since 2009 these devices are required to switch into a low power mode (such as
standby) after a reasonable amount of time

Since 2013, they must not consume more than 0.5 Watts in standby or in off
mode”_

So, it seems this monitor can’t be sold in the EU.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Curiously, I've had the same problem with 3 different devices of the same
model, including using 2 different MacBook Pros. My partner and I have both
gotten used to locking our screens when walking away from our desks.

